# Neutered males still trying to mate



## tabjammer (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi I would appreciate any advice on my 2 neutered male (brothers) I adopted them on Friday from RSPCA they were neutered Thursday. They are approx 6 months old.
They are settling in well (they live indoors but have access to outside) but Stanley is constantly trying to mate with Steve.
Is this normal behaviour and will it stop?
Steve doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## ladysown (Nov 18, 2013)

they are not mating, they are doing dominance play. Who's in charge is what they are trying to figure out.


----------



## tabjammer (Nov 18, 2013)

So it's fine to let them carry on?
And I suppose at some point it will stop?


----------



## MaciBear (Nov 18, 2013)

It will stop... It's just their hormones still. It can take I think a couple months to resolve. My two boys are neutered and bonded for 5 yrs and humping still occurs but not as much


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 18, 2013)

They should settle down in a few weeks. They really were just neutered and it takes time for the hormones to settle down. Some humping is still normal even a long time after being neutered. As long as it doens't lead to other problems, you can let them do it. If one really doens't like it and the other is being very persistent, you may need to intervene and separate them for a few minutes so they can settle down.


----------



## tabjammer (Nov 19, 2013)

Brilliant thanks everyone!
It's the first time I have had a pair of rabbits so it's all a bit new for me!
Used to just the one!


----------



## blwinteler (Nov 20, 2013)

It may not stop. Groucho has been humping Bugsy since they met in August. I would like him to stop. Bugsy lets him, but then looks so sad about it.


----------

